# Rule of thumb?



## bigsteve (Apr 6, 2009)

I intend to smoke some corn on the cob, and roast some whole potatoes while I make Country ribs.

Expect to be at 225-250 the whole time.  Can anyone tell me (roughly) how long the corn and potatoes will take?


----------



## grothe (Apr 6, 2009)

Here's the link to Jeff's Time and Temp Table.....

http://www.wyntk.us/food/smoking-tim...eratures.shtml


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks.  Didn't think to check it for non-meat.  Got my answer.


----------



## grothe (Apr 6, 2009)

No problem Steve.....coulda just simply answered your question, but I like to post links so that others who read these threads know where ta find answers to questions they may have.
Looking forward ta seeing your q-view!


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 6, 2009)

Ribs are slicked up with mustard, covered in Meatheads magic dust, and chilling in the fridge.


----------

